# Unmarried couple applying for joint VISA



## c2828 (Dec 12, 2008)

We are an unmarried couple both under 30. Partner is a single mother with young child from previous relationship. What problems will be posed in applying for a joint VISA? Both of us are under 30 with 3rd level degrees. I have a professional qualification.


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi,

I guess getting permission from the father of your partner's child. Sometimes that can get a bit tricky.

Also, just making sure you get together info to support your de facto relationship - there are quite a few posts on this so do a search for more info.

Other than that, you should be fine.

Dolly


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

For the visas themselves take a look at 'Thinking of emigrating' sticky post and the 'PLEASE READ.....' post since they will help you decide which visa is appropriate. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## c2828 (Dec 12, 2008)

Thanks all!


----------

